# Ringu from Tweakings for the Pico RTA



## Rob Fisher (20/3/18)

The guys from Tweakings have come up with another winner! How many of you still have the Pico V1? Remember what a pain it is to coil and dry fire it? Well, they have come up with a little tool to solve that problem... it holds the deck in place and stops it floating around and allows you to coil and get rid of hot spots etc... It's a winner! Now if only I could fill the tank without a syringe that would be nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

